# Abbys wall of Shame Oh I mean Fame.



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Abby beged me to take a picture of all her ribons so fare. SHe is very prowd of them yet she thinks I need to get my Sh!t togather. But you know how puppys are.

Heidi


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Yay... Go Abby!!!! Look at all those accomplishments!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is quite a display. I don't blame Abby for being very proud of her achievements.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Abby.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Very cool! I see you've started your own Title Wall! Very impressive...hey, you've got more than I do! HEHE...nice job!


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh you should see the ones for the horses. They have even more and much larger trouphies.

Heidi


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go Abby, look at all those ribbons.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Very nice. Now, we need a picture of Abby also!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to go Abby, great job


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

There are no photos from this past weekend. The photographer that was there on just sunday did not get everyone. 

This is the picture from her very first show.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh boy! I love her color!


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks I did a bit of serching to find a dark red head. Personally my favorite color in a golden.

Heidi


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Abby is SO cute! You show horses Heidi? Do you have any pictures you could send me in a message, I'd like to talk horses with you!


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Wep I have shown horses and breeding horses for well over a decade now. Mostly reiners and some other events too but I enjoy the sliding the best.

Here are some pictures of some of my horses. Fell free to talk horses all you like has to be one of my favorite things.

Heidi


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW!! Very handsome/cute lookin' horses. Do you have one of their trophies and ribbons? (Sorry if this is a tad bit off topic everyone...) Do you have any of you riding the horses? Or do you hire someone?


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

High Five, Abby! Or is that 10?

Great job!


----------

